# New To Outbackin'!



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello! Our family of five: DH, me, three kids, are the very happy owners of a new Outback 28rsds. We fell in love with it on the RV lot and came home to look up reviews. Stumbled across this site and were hooked. DH went back that afternoon and bought it.

We took it out for its maiden voyage last week and spent two nights at Jellystone in Luray and one night at Rocky Gap State Park in Maryland.

Weâ€™ve been camping for years gradually moving up from a tent to a pop-up to a FEMA auctioned TT and now to this baby. I *love* all the storage and the bunk room for the kids is great.

Glad to be here!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and glad you found us









The enthusiasm in your 'voice' tells it all.

Look in the rally section and try and join the next one in your area or one further away if you want. Then you ll really be glad you found us.

I assume you live in the Maryland area. What are your kids ages?

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& CONGRATULATIONS!!

Glad you found us!
Tami


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Chestnut. Hope you have many great years in your OB.

John


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.

We live in Ashburn, Virginia which is in northern Virginia up near Maryland. Our kids are 10, 7, and 2: boy, girl, boy.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome to the family!!!








Sharon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to OUtbackers, Chestnut!*








Congratulations on the new Outback! And we are glad you have decided to join the family!

If you are interested, you live ina very Rally intensive part of the country. Why not drop on by one, and join the fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Chestnut!









Welcome to Outbackers! Nice to know that our site helped you make your decision to purchase the Outback








Glad to hear you're already enjoying your new 28rsds








Aren't our TT's just the best??
Enjoy and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







This is the voice of experience here - you will LOVE that trailer. We loved ours the moment we stepped into it and we enjoy it more with each camping trip. The only thing I don't like about it is washing it - actually I like it for about the first ten feet - then I'm done.









Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi, Chestnut! Welcome to our happy family!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome to the family!! Congrats on your Outback! You and the kids will love the bunks. We love ours!

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcoem to the site and CONGRATS on the new Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let me add my warmest welcome to Outbackers, too!

Glad you're here and post often.

Enjoy your new TT.

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations and WELCOME aboard!







Glad you found us! Make sure you check out the rally threads and try to get out there and hook up with some of your fellow Outbackers! We have used the heck out of TT but treat her like a queen partly due to the things I learned on this site. Plenty of info to go around on Maintenance, Modifications, places to go and things to do and a little mayhem here and there as well!! Again Welcome! See you out there!!

Eric


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site....another east coast Outbacker!!!!

I am glad you had a good first trip. Check out the rally thread, we do have a few rallys coming up on the east coast, maybe you could join in!!!

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Site 
Rocky Gap State Park is a very nice campground. I have camped there
several times. 
Happy Traveling

Willie


----------

